# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht bij kind (puber jongen)

## Greanoog

Hallo,

Mijn zoon is net een paar weken 14. Hij is 1.87 lang en weegt 52 kilo.
Vanaf zijn geboorte is hij erg lang (over de P100) en erg slank (P50).

We lopen nu bij een diëtiste. Hij is de afgelopen maanden meer gaan eten, (houdt de schijf van 5 in de gaten) maar ook meer in de lengte gaan groeien, per saldo daalt de BMI ...

Tot nu toe hebben we meer eet momenten ingebouwd, en voor wat vettere producten gekozen. Biologische karnemelk levert het dubbele aan calorieën dan gewone karnemelk.

Ja, karnemelk. Want gewone melk lust hij niet. Hij eet liever tomaten dan bloemkool met saus. En eigenlijk liever ook geen vlees.... Taart en slagroom vindt hij echt niet lekker, en hij eet liever een kiwi dan een banaan. 
Inmiddels ben ik zover dat hij tenmminste op een geroosterde boterham boter (margarine) doet.

Tips, trucs en lekkere recepten zijn van harte welkom, om deze jongen verantwoord op een gezonde BMI te krijgen.

Polyne

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Bij ondergewicht is het belangrijk de dagelijkse hoeveelheden van voeding aan te houden. Om bij mensen met ondergewicht het lichaamsgewicht te verhogen, is het verstandig om uw zoon vaker een tussendoortje te laten eten tussen de drie hoofdmaaltijden door. Ook is regelmaat een belangrijk aspect in het beheren en aankomen van gewicht. Laat uw zoon de tijd nemen voor zijn eten. Dus niet te gehaast eten zodat de maaltijden rustig verwerkt kunnen worden door het lichaam. Het is belangrijk dat hij nu de juiste voedingstoffen, eiwitten, vitamines en mineralen binnen krijgt. 
Hieronder wat recepten.

Liefs
Déylanna





Ingrediënten
30 gram volkoren spirelli
1 koffielepel pesto
1 stuk sjalot
3 stuks Diepvriesbolletjes spinazie
100 gram paprika reepjes
100 gram kipfilet
200 gram champignons
10 gram Parmezaanse kaas
1 eetlepel olijfolie

Bereidingswijze
Champignons in schijfjes snijden, sjalotje snipperen en samen met de paprikareepjes in een hete wok zonder olie doen mét deksel(champignons geven vocht genoeg af). Na 5-tal minuutjes kipfilet bakken in blokjes erdoor roeren en ongeveer 10 minuten verder laten garen. Dan spinazieblokjes erdoor roeren als kipfilet saus en intussen pasta gaar koken. Pasta afgieten en samen met een koffielepel pesto door de rest roeren. Nog even goed laten doorwarmen en opdienen; eventueel bestrooid met een koffielepel parmezaanse kaas.




Omeletrolletjes met roomkaas en ham

6 eieren
2 eetlepels kerriesaus
4 eetlepels melk
zout
peper
30 gram boter
100 gram ham
200 gram zachte roomkaas
2 eetlepels fijngehakte bieslook


klop in een kom de eieren los met de kerriesaus, 2 eetlepels melk, en zout en peper. Verhit 10 gram boter in een koekenpan en laat 1/3 van het eimengsel over de panbodem uitvloeien. Bak de omelet ongeveer 3 minuten op een halfhoog vuur tot de bovenkant gestold is. Laat de omelet op een bord glijden. Bak op dezelfde manier nog twee omeletten. Hak de ham heel fijn. roer in eeen kom de verse roomkaas los met 2 eetlepels melk. Roer de ham en de bieslood erdoor en voeg zout en peper naar smaak toe. Bestrijk de omeletten met het roomkaas mengsel en rol ze stevig op. Laat de omeletten in de koelkast minstens 1 uur opstijven. Snijd de omeletten schuin in plakken van ong. 2 cm dik. Leg ze op een schaal.







Spinazie met gebakken spek


500 gram verse spinazie
2 theelepels olijfolie
2 plakjes bacon


Hak de verse spinazie fijn. Snijd 2 plakjes spek in reepjes. Verhit 2 theelepels olijfolie in een koekenpan. Voeg de spek toe, bak die knapperig. Voeg de spinazie aan de pan toe en schep het om tot het blad slap wordt. Warm serveren.








Roerbak salade van witlof, sjalot en walnoot

5 struikjes witlof
2 sjalotjes
2 sinasappels
150 gram gerookte kipfilet
2 eetlepels azijn
1/2 theelepel mosterd
1 theelepel honing
zout
peper
2 eetlepel walnootolie
1 eetlepel olijfolie
30 gram walnoten
250 gram rozijnen


Maak de witlof schoon en haal de buitenste bladeren van de struikjes.
Pel de sjalotjes en snipper deze fijn. Schil de sinasappels en snijd deze in plakken. Snijd ook de kipfilets in plakken. Roer in een kom de azijn, mosterd, honing, zout en peper, en twee eetlepels walnootolie tot een dressing. Verhit 1 eetlepel olijfolie in een wok en fruit hierin de sjalotjes ongeveer 1 minuut. Voeg de witlof toe en roerbak deze ongeveer 2 minuten. Verdeel de warme witlof, sinasappel, kipfilet, walnoten en rozijnen over de borden. Schenk de dressing over de salade.

----------


## davanzu21

Hoi,

Vervelend om hier als ouder mee te zitten.

Wil hij wel eten? Eet hij al veel of niet? Hoe denkt hij zelf over zijn dunne uiterlijk?

Ik zou het inderdaad op een gezone manier aanpakken!

Groetjes en succes!

----------

